# What the blazes is this crazy contraption?



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

I found it in the parking lot a few days ago, threw it in my toolbox.. used it to start a tube of caulk today, it worked beautifully.. is this a fancy caulk tube tip cutter?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

..could easily amputate a finger with it, too.. is it a finger amputator??


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 5, 2011)

Cigar  cutter?[8|]-----how big?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

I can conceal it in my palm, so it's kinda small.. the hole is ..actually, like the diameter of a cigar.. ohhh is that what it is??


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

Yessirree senor !! and a very expensive brand indeed...Fred is a smart one ..


----------



## swizzle (Jul 5, 2011)

Its for cutting the tip off of those fancy cigars. [:'(]


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

.... http://cgi.ebay.com/CIGAR-CUTTER-Xikar-Xi3-HC-Yellow-Stingray-Sheath-/320682014532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa233744


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2011)

all though you seem to have found the cheaper model...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Xikar-Xi1-Black-Cigar-Cutter-/300565048730?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fb12ad9a


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 5, 2011)

That's definitely more than I would have paid for it! Finders keepers... []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

Cigar cutter, I think.


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 6, 2011)

It is indeed a cigar cutter...very nice!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2011)

Caulk cutter, fer sure...[8D]

 Could deploy that sucker for lotsa different uses.







 Would make short work of a mess-o-stringbeans...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone


 
 Your pictures never cease to amaze/scar me, surface... [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't worry Wheelie, it's only a surface scar.. 
 I'm a bit twitched out by that pic too, but I already have a cutting tool which could make short work of the nostril braids.. it feels so good to be prepared ..


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 7, 2011)

That ain't no _ceegar_ cutter chuck, I'm pretty sure a Jewish fellow accidentally dropped that right before a scheduled Bris. [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2011)

Aren't you supposed to be sleeping, you need me to tuck you in?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Cigar  cutter?[8|]-----how big?


 
 Thats what i think it is to


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Plumby,

 I thought of you with the Fireworks in Peoria Story. Were'ya there?


----------

